# Per HP Officejet J4500 faxen



## Ledeker (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Über das Gerät möchte ich gerne Faxe versenden
Ich habe DSL + ein analoges Telefon, jedoch nur eine Rufnummer.
Was benötige ich dafür? Eine Faxweiche? Oder andere Hardware?
Wenn ja, was und wie richte ich dies ein?


Aktuell sieht es wie folgt aus:
TAE-Dose -> Splitter -> daran Router und Analoges Telefon -> an Router der PC


----------

